# TEAM BIG FAT ME to B-F-P!



## Antsynewlywed

Hello everyone! Im a regular on the ttc forums and I would love to start a thread or "team" for large amounts of weight loss! If anyone is interested in joining let me know! 
As for me, Im 21 years old,5'7". On October 8th I weighed in at 308.4lbs, as of today I weigh 299lbs. My goal is get that first number down to a 1! anyone here trying to lose agood amount of weight? Im talking 50+! Come and support me and ill support you! (you dont have to be ttc to be my friend :haha:)


*ANTSYNEWLYWED*
GOAL-100/LOST-20.2
*JEN.UH.FUR*
GOAL-53/LOST-5
*TTCMIKEANDME*
GOAL-48/LOST-0
*MOM2MMCJG*
GOAL-100/LOST-6
*TAMMSMITH53*
GOAL-40/LOST-0
*TWINMUMMY*
GOAL-138/LOST-21.8
*BECWANTSABABY*
GOAL-57/LOST-0
*KDEA547*
GOAL-76/LOST-5.8
*CANDACE JON*
GOAL-40/LOST-2
*JKB11*
GOAL-64/LOST-2.4
*BAILEYBRAM*
GOAL-45/LOST-0
*Kay0610*
GOAL-40/LOST-0
*SUMMER RAIN*
GOAL-49/LOST-0

FOR A TOTAL OF 63.2 LBS LOST!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I'm in!! I'm looking at 50-60 pounds myself. My goal is 125, I'm 178 now. I know it doesn't sound like much, but when you factor in my height it's a big deal.

I'm starting tomorrow with a complete diet change, no pop and starting to work out. Here's to a much healthier me!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I'll join in, hoping to lose right around 50 pounds , was 229 at the end of pregnancy, 207 now, and would like to be around 160-170 (my freshman year in college weight when I worked out everyday). I'm 5'7, so that would put me right around a healthy BMI.

Getting weighed at the doctor's tomorrow for my 4 week postpartum visit, so I'm using that as my starting weight!.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Awesome awesome! welcome guys. Im down another pound today totaling me at 298... which is -10.4 :dance:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

so my official weight at the ob's was 208 (with clothes on), so I'm going to use that as my starting point, so my ultimate goal is a 48 lb loss, but that seems a little daunting right now so I'm going to break it up month by month.

My first goal is to be 200 lb by Dec. 1st, so need around 2 lb per week loss.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I've got 100 lbs to lose. Starting at 242 lbs 5'6". Need to lose 25 lbs before TTC. I have PCOS so I'm Low-carbin' it. Anyone else on low carb?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I was just told today I should be on low carb, and low fat... so meeee!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Woo hoo Antsy, we can be weight loss buddies and TTC buddies. (After I lose 25lbs, which will hopefully be December.)
South Beach Diet is what my Doctor recommends. Starting this Saturday, November 5th. Right now I'm getting all my low carb recipes together and making a meal plan. (good thing I like meat and veggies) Without one I know I'll get stuck! I bought some chiral balance (doctor recommended) so hopefully that will work well for me and help me get rid of the carb cravings sooner.


----------



## tammsmith53

I am although not massively over weight, but I got to lose these 40 lbs and I have been trying to lose for almost 2 years. I am so much frustrated as I am stuck on the same number.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome Tamm :O] 

If you guys let me know your progess i would love to track it on the first post.

@Mom2- I would love to be ur buddie :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Can I join? :flower:

I'm not TTC, and am still breastfeeding. I am kinda low carbin it lol - have cut all processed foods out and am eatting vegies, fruit, meat, eggs, cheese, milk etc. I was on Atkins for 3 months last year and lost 20kg (44lbs) before I fell pregnant, and gain it all back plus more OOPS!
I am hoping to lose a total of at least 63kg (138lbs). Once I cease BF I will probably return to Atkins fully, but I have no clue when that will be.

I started on October 14th, and after a few hiccups around my kids birthday these are my stats:

Start: 145.2kg (320lbs)
Goal: 80kg (176lbs)
Lost to Date: 6.5kg (14lbs)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations on your 14lbs so far, Twinmummy! Let's lose the rest together!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome twinmummy! I started at 308 and im not sure what my end goal is... but i know i want to be under 200 pounds... lol at least 199. haha. my weight in today showed i lost another 2.6 pounds since yesterday?!?! Must of had some mad water weight or something... Im now at 293.8. I cant wait to be out of the 290s!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Woohoo! Go girl! :flower:
I just bought a whole pack of ovulation tests and pregnancy tests, as motivation!:haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 
I was sitting here trying to work out why my stats didnt add up! Then I released I typed in the wrong start weight LOL. It was 145.2kg, oops. So according to the convertor I'm currently 306lbs, that sounds even worse than in kilograms haha.

I wish I could have preg tests as motivation, but no babies here for a while - I want to go to University and study midwifery. So my motivation is all those bags of clothes in sizes I've outgrown, and one particularly horrrible photo of myself that I visualise everytime I want a chocolate :haha:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Ha yeah I wish my weight was in kg! lol its less than half what I really am! lmao! we are right along side each other twinmummy! start at 300-something, and down 14 pounds so far! yay!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tomorrow is the start of our family's "Biggest Loser" challenge. I've got the game for my wii being delivered tomorrow (all the family members will weigh in each week), got my chiral balance in the mail today (I hope it helps my sugar cravings like it does for some others), got my cinnamon, manganese, and biotin supplements. Now I'm getting my menu ready so I can start losing weight tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

A family biggest loser is a brilliant idea!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Well after being out of my thryoid medication for 9 days (was waiting for doctor to call in my new script, she's normally quick but this time she was out of the office all week), I gained a 2 pounds over the past 2 weeks, so I know my level is off right now. I am back on track tomorrow though as I have my prescription filled today, so hopefully I will get some energy back (being really hypothyroid makes you very tired!)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

That stinks! Glad you got your medication, there's nothing like just being "off".


----------



## Becwantsababy

Pleaase can I join? I am currently weighing in at 19st 10lb (276lb). Ideally I really need to lose about 8 stone but if I can lose 4 we will start ttc then. I am going to be starting Slim Fast on monday so here's to a new start. 

Start weight: 276lb
Goal weight: 220lb
Weight lost: 0lb


Good luck everyone x x


----------



## aliss

Hi girls, I lost my 45lbs about 8 years ago and have kept it off since. GOOD LUCK!!!! You can do this!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

WELCOME BEC!!!
and THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ALISS! SO ENCOURAGING!


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome Bec! Lets do this :thumbup:
Thats awesome Aliss! Great inspiration for me :thumbup:
I need to make a weightloss ticker, but embarrassing for all BNB to see - but maybe I need it too keep myself on track!

EDITED: done it!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

*@TWIN! * I was so open with everyone! I was like... *I weigh 308 pounds and im humiliated.* I figured if i told as many people as I could, then I couldnt back out!


----------



## twinmummy06

I dont think I could do that to anyone but family and close friends, I would want the ground the swallow me up just mentioning my weight. I love having an online support group :D


----------



## Antsynewlywed

lol thats what i wanted... I also let everyone possible know that Im changing my lifestyle... do you have my fitness pal? its wonderful


----------



## twinmummy06

um nope? what is it?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

myfitnesspal.com it tracks everything you eat... try it!


----------



## Candace Jon

IM IN! I am 165 right now and want to be 125-130. Im a 5'3. When I got married 2.5 years ago i was 135 and looked good then! I was also 182 pounds when i delievered on 9.10.11! Most came off but need a real change now! Good luck ladies! Does anyone watch The Biggest Losser? I am addicted


----------



## Candace Jon

Antsynewlywed said:


> myfitnesspal.com it tracks everything you eat... try it!

HEY! I used to live in cinci!!!! Love me some Ohio ladies!


----------



## kdea547

Do you all mind if I join you? I am 12 weeks postpartum and my weight has settled around 228 lb. This is 8 lb over my pre-pregnancy weight and almost 80 lb over where I'd like to be! My goal is 150 (BMI 25), which I haven't seen since high school. My primary motivation for losing weight right now is to prepare to conceive my #2 since I struggled with TTC #1 and with my pregnacy. PCOS and prediabetes before pregnancy caused me to have a bad case of gestational diabetes and I don't want to go there again if I don't have to. My secondary motivation is, of course, to look and feel fantastic!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

WELCOME LADIES! 
@ CANDACE! I would MUCH rather be in florida <3


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Welcome!
Candace, I'm a total Biggest loser fan! We've started watching it on Netflix, so we're on season 3 right now. We just bought the game for Wii and are doing a Biggest Loser Challenge with my family. Our first weigh in is on Sunday, so I'm hoping for a big number!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kdea,
I'm right there with you! PCOS, insulin resistance which has caused me to have 3 miscarriages. Now I'm losing weight so I can conceive my next child, and all the health benefits of course. I need to lose a minimum of 25lbs before we start TTC. South Beach Diet and Chiral Balance is what my doctor recommended for me (and all others with PCOS). Today is day 3 for me on SBD and day 4 on CB, feeling great! I'll know at my Sunday weigh in how much I've lost!


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome!

All this biggest loser talk has got me lined up with some shows to watch, I'm getting the complete seasons as I've only seen one. Might watch it while I ride my exercise bike instead of sitting on my bum :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Good idea Twinmummy!


----------



## kdea547

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Kdea,
> I'm right there with you! PCOS, insulin resistance which has caused me to have 3 miscarriages. Now I'm losing weight so I can conceive my next child, and all the health benefits of course. I need to lose a minimum of 25lbs before we start TTC. South Beach Diet and Chiral Balance is what my doctor recommended for me (and all others with PCOS). Today is day 3 for me on SBD and day 4 on CB, feeling great! I'll know at my Sunday weigh in how much I've lost!

I have never heard of Chiral Balance...will be spending my evening researching!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I totally forgot this was here!

I've been eating 1200 calories a day. Mostly veggies, brown rice, fruit smoothies and skinless chicken breast. Everything is going great. I've really only had water to drink. I'm really hoping that this makes a difference!

I'm hoping the Zumba will build up my exercise tolerance, and I can go back to the gym next week.


----------



## kdea547

So, I reweighed after my first post since it had been a while and my actual starting weight is 228. Weighed in today as my official weekly weigh in and I've lost 1.6lb this week! It's a good start, especially since I didn't really fully commit this past week.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I lost 4 pounds this week! :happydance:

I'm super excited! I plan on adding the gym to my routine next week too, so I'm hoping that will help!


----------



## kdea547

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> I lost 4 pounds this week! :happydance:
> 
> I'm super excited! I plan on adding the gym to my routine next week too, so I'm hoping that will help!

Great job! Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

How's everyone doing?!


----------



## Candace Jon

I have lost 2lbs this week! Gym starts tomorrow with Zoey on connected to me and then stroller for running! She needs a fit mommy! :)


----------



## twinmummy06

I was down 1kg (2.2lbs) on my weigh-in on Friday! :happydance: Still have to update my ticker lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow! Sounds like everyone's doing great! I had my first official weigh in on our family's "Biggest Loser" challenge. I won!:happydance:
I lost 6 lbs this week! :wohoo: Hubby lost 7 lbs, but he's bigger than me, so my percentage was higher. :haha: My percentage lost was 2.46% and his was 2.15%
I really need to focus on working out at least 5 days this week, that was my problem this past week. :blush:


----------



## kdea547

Mom2mmcjg - 6lb in one week is huge! Congrats to everyone on their weight loss this week!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Aweosme job guys ill update the front list a little later today.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Wow! Lots of weight loss for this team! We are doing fabulous!

I went to the gym today, and I feel great! Might do some Zumba later too!


----------



## twinmummy06

Had my weigh in today (Sat 19th) im down a total of 8.4kg (18lbs 8 oz)! I had a fair few stuff ups this week, so it was a major shock I lost anything at all!

With the front page you should add a combined weightloss at the bottom for the group, that would be awesome to see!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I lost another pound this week, so I am down 5 total. I think that's pretty good for 2 weeks :). I can't wait to see smaller and smaller numbers!

I also love the idea of having a total weight loss on the first page!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Sorry ive been MIA... very busy week. anyways, EVERYTHING IS UPDATED!!! I love the idea with the weight loss at the bottom its been added!


----------



## twinmummy06

YAY! Hopefully soon we could have lost a whole person in weight between us :haha:

I'm coming up to my 10kg (22lbs) weightloss soon - and when I hit it I'm going to find something that weighs 10kg and take a pic. I'll add it to my collection of the "OMFG fat photo, and my progression pics". Gives me some more motivation :thumbup:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

thats genious! ive lost about two gallons of milk


----------



## twinmummy06

Got into my hubby's car this arvy and I noticed a difference in the fit of the seatbelt already, only a little but made me happy! Just sharing my excitement about the little goals lol.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

SD made some pillsbury cinnamon rolls. I ended up having 2 :S. But I included it in my calories. It just sucks cause I can't eat anything else tonight.


----------



## jkb11

HI GIRLS:flower: CAN I PLEASE JOIN YOUR GROUP? A LITTLE ABOUT ME..... I WOULD LIKE TO LOSE 64 LBS FROM THIS POINT OVER THE PAST FEW MONTHS I HAVE LOST 10 BUT I REALLY NEED TO GET WITH IT. I AM DOING LOW CARB I TOO HAVE PCOS. MY HUSBAND AND I HAVE BEEN TTC FOR A YEAR AND 7 MONTHS. I DID GET PREGNANT IN AUGUST (2ND ROUND OF CLOMID) BUT UNFORTUNATELY MC. I DO NOT WANT TO HAVE TO DO CLOMID AGAIN. I FEEL AND MY DOCTOR THAT IF I CAN LOSE EVEN 10 MORE THEN I CAN REGULATE MY CYCLES. I'M TRYING NOT TO FOCUS ON THE 64 LB NUMBER FOR NOW I WOULD BE THRILLED TO LOSE 15LBS. CURRENT WEIGHT IS 214. SO THAT WOULD PUT ME IN THE 100'S. I WOULD LOVE THE SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT FROM YOU GALS. AND WOULD LOVE TO OFFER Y'ALL THE SAME.


----------



## kdea547

Grr...ended the week at a .6lb loss for a grand total of 2.2lb. I was watching the scale drop earlier in the week and then it went up again. A combination of eating too much too late (even though I stuck with my calories) and water fluctuations, I think. I'm going to try desperately hard to stay off of the scale this week until Saturday, but I think I'll fail! Great job to everyone on their weight loss this week!

jkb11 - welcome and good luck with your weight loss and your quest for a BFP. PCOS sucks, but healthy eating and losing even a little bit of weight will help tremendously!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks Kdea:flower: So I am starting today with being very strict with my carbs. trying to cut out all breads that is what has been holding me back i feel. I had limited my bread consumption but I thought cutting out my potatoes would do it but it didnt work well enough. Do y'all have a set day you all weigh in on? 


kdea547 said:


> Grr...ended the week at a .6lb loss for a grand total of 2.2lb. I was watching the scale drop earlier in the week and then it went up again. A combination of eating too much too late (even though I stuck with my calories) and water fluctuations, I think. I'm going to try desperately hard to stay off of the scale this week until Saturday, but I think I'll fail! Great job to everyone on their weight loss this week!
> 
> jkb11 - welcome and good luck with your weight loss and your quest for a BFP. PCOS sucks, but healthy eating and losing even a little bit of weight will help tremendously!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

jkb11 said:

> Thanks Kdea So I am starting today with being very strict with my carbs. trying to cut out all breads that is what has been holding me back i feel. I had limited my bread consumption but I thought cutting out my potatoes would do it but it didnt work well enough. Do y'all have a set day you all weigh in on?

Welcome! I personally weigh in on Fridays :).

I went to the gym today and burned 450 calories! I'm hoping I can make it to an hour on the elliptical next time!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Welcome, jkb11! You're in the right place. I'm low-carbin' it with ya. PCOS, gotta lose at least 25lbs before I can TTC again.


----------



## Candace Jon

Welcome!!! YES PCOS sucks! I was diagnosed and lost 15 lbs was able to conceive, i know have my wonderful little lady!!!. Hardest part now is loosing the baby weight. I way more now then I have ever, which is really difficult to wrap my head around. Doesn't help when my husband is in perfect shape lol! But down a total from delivery 14 lbs. I had lost 22 lbs then gained 10 back and now down 2 this week. GRRRR lol


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome jkb11! Im low-carbin too, and we have a love-hate relationship lol - I LOVE that its the only thing that helps me lose the weight - But I HATE all the yummy things I need to cut out :haha:.

@kdea - Don't get too discouraged yet, I weigh in daily too (because I just can't help myself!) and some mornings I break even, or even have gained, but I seem to lose a big chunk a few days to a week afterwards. You might see a big drop soon :thumbup:

As for me, I have my best friend in town, wish it was for better circumstances though. So we are off to lunch today - I am going to to try and stick to something as healthy as possible, but I think because I dont know how long until I see her again I will have something yummier than a salad LOL. So I'm prepared for a bloat gain, and most likely no loss on my weigh in on Friday. As long as I jump right back on the wagon :winkwink:


----------



## jkb11

thanks girls! Today i have done so - so i did great with my eating but never got around to walking b/c it was rainy here. i need to do double time tomorrow. i guess i should give y'all my stats for the front page..

goal to lose is 64 lb 

thanks for all the support. u girls r awesome! i have been looking through y'alls numbers and you all have made great progress.


----------



## jkb11

does anyone have any great new meal/ snack ideas for the low carb? i have found if i feel like i can not do it any longer the best thing to take care of my sweet tooth is take a sugar free pudding cup put it in a fancy glass dish and thinly slice 1-2 strawberrys in it and top with a tsp of whip cream. hope this helps someone to avoid the candybars and icecream:flower:

SOME HOW THE FANCY DISH MAKES THE Pudding taste so much better!lol


----------



## Antsynewlywed

UPDATED!:) 
Can i make a request?!?! :) 

Now that theres more people here, telling their stories and repeating them and such its hard to follow when its an actual weight loss, and when its just telling people their past results! Is there anyway we can bold it? And say....
*I LOST X POUNDS THIS WEEK FOR A TOTAL OF X! *
or something like that lol.
AWESOME JOB SO FAR LADIES!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Sounds like a plan! I weigh in on Fridays (well thats my recording day )


----------



## Antsynewlywed

lol thanks! were just over a pound away from 50 lost!!!


----------



## jkb11

morning gals! sounds like a plan will bold print it:winkwink: maybe it will make our numbers look like even bigger loses:haha: hope everyone is doing great today. i think tom. is going to be a big challenge. So girls I am 9dpo today and have gotten bfn's on the hpt's so far when/if AF comes then I think I might start metformin. My DR. already perscribed it for me but hubby didnt want me to take it if pregnant b/c so little research has been done. Have y'all had any luck with it?


----------



## kdea547

jkb11 said:


> morning gals! sounds like a plan will bold print it:winkwink: maybe it will make our numbers look like even bigger loses:haha: hope everyone is doing great today. i think tom. is going to be a big challenge. So girls I am 9dpo today and have gotten bfn's on the hpt's so far when/if AF comes then I think I might start metformin. My DR. already perscribed it for me but hubby didnt want me to take it if pregnant b/c so little research has been done. Have y'all had any luck with it?

I took metformin for my PCOS. It did nothing for my cycles, but it did help me lose weight. I have no idea if it helped me with getting pregnant, but I continued taking it until 15 weeks. It is relatively safe during pregnancy and generally recommended that you keep taking it for at least the first trimester of your pregnancy until your placenta takes over hormone production. A lot of women have had success with it regulating their cycles or even starting ovulation for women that don't ovulate on their own. I believe that there are no reported cases of issues with fetal development when taking metformin during pregnancy, but some doctors don't like you to take it because the long term effects are unknown.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Ive been taking Met. since last tuesday, i my last cycle (b4 met) was 51 days long, took met for 2 days and started af, (36 day cycle) I was elated! 
Now... Symptoms...
SO far ive had cramping and diarrea... nothing that was over whelming and generally only happens if i dont eat with it... you need to eat half of your meal, take met, than eat the rest. drink a ton of water... Ive read so many things about ppl who have been LTTTC and got preg on met within like 4 months! Hell alot of ppl got preggo withing ONE month! but just know that doesnt happen for everyone! Im actually very hopeful
My doc actually gave me a choice. 
1.) take the pill. it will get my cycles regulated.
2.)Clomid and get preggo
3.) Take met, lose weight, often regulates cycles, and you could get preggo.
I chose clomid obviously bc i was thinking... even if clomid gets me preggo NOW that will be more weight i have to loose later for baby number 2... 


ON ANOTHER NOTE!
TMRW IS THANKSGIVING!!!
For the next couple of weeks im switching my calorie counter on MFP to maintain. I dont want to gain weight but I wont be able to stick to the cals for losing 2 pounds a week. I know its hokey but after the holidays Im back on full force... only problem is the gym is going to be PACKED... gahh. :(


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Does maintain just up your daily calories?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Yeah... i think ill be allowed 2600!


----------



## baileybram

can i join? Ive lost 2 stone in the last few months not that anybodys noticed lol!! I weighed 255lb and would love to get down to 200lb again ( i would like more but baby steps) Im not following any particular diet just smaller portions better options etc and i have been doing zumba once a week xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome baileybram and well done for a 2 stone loss! I'm sure people will begin to notice soon enough :hugs:

As for me I actually had an overall loss this week :happydance:
*I lost 14oz this week, for a total loss of 21lbs 13oz!* or for my reference 135.3kg. I hope I worked that out right :haha:

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO close to hitting my first goal/s of 10kg (22lbs) lost, and hitting the 135kg mark!

Edited to add: Just realised after converting, I'm under the 300lbs mark - 298lbs 4oz! YAY! Feels good seeing the first number change - be it in kilograms or pounds lol.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I weigh in tomorrow, but I'm guessing I didn't lose anything. I went out for lunch today, and had a couple cheat foods this week.

But tomorrow I'm getting back into the groove!


----------



## twinmummy06

How are we all going? I started a little exercise challenge with a group I talk to, kind of like the biggest loser - set ourselves one food and one exercise goal and will work out %'s lost after 4 weeks, will be interesting! Now if I could just shift this damn flu I would be fine LOL.


----------



## kdea547

*I lost 0.4 lb this week for a total of 2.6 lb*

Soooo far to go! But, I'm glad it's going down at least and not the other way, especially after the holiday.


----------



## jkb11

THAT'S GREAT PROGRESS TWINMUMMY & KDEA- 

I'M BACK FROM OUT OF TOWN HOLIDAY VISITS SO TIME TO GET BACK DOWN TO BUSINESS. I GOT AF TODAY. SO DEFINITIVE BFN FOR THE MONTH. STARTING METFORMIN TODAY. WISH ME LUCK. 
*I lost 1 lb this week for a total of 1 lb.
*


----------



## kdea547

jkb11 said:


> THAT'S GREAT PROGRESS TWINMUMMY & KDEA-
> 
> I'M BACK FROM OUT OF TOWN HOLIDAY VISITS SO TIME TO GET BACK DOWN TO BUSINESS. I GOT AF TODAY. SO DEFINITIVE BFN FOR THE MONTH. STARTING METFORMIN TODAY. WISH ME LUCK.
> *I lost 1 lb this week for a total of 1 lb.
> *

Good job and good luck with the met! Don't let side effects get you down too much. If you're having a lot of tummy issues, try cutting back on fat and carbs if you aren't already.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

HELLLLLOOOOO LADIES! :D 
Sorry ive been m.i.a. Thanksgiving is a busy busy time of year. Im back and im on my game... 
So me and my scale(s) (i have 2) had an argumnet this morning. I weighed myself 6 times. 3 on each scale. My first scale i just purchased last month. It was like... $45 the second scale (which I was weighing myself on from the beginning of my weight loss) was $20
here are my weigh ins. 
Scale 1/ 1.) 293 2.)293  3.)293.8
Scale 2/ 4.)289.8 5.)291 6.)290  

GAHHHHH!!! WHAT DO I WEIGH?!?!?! Greens are a loss and the one red would mean a .5 gain :( what if I weigh myself 6 times every weigh in and then average it? IDK!!! someone help!!!


*WE LOST A TOTAL OF 53.5 POUNDS!!!!*


----------



## kdea547

I think you should just stick with the original scale! Consistency is more important in measuring your weight loss than the actual number. Also, don't weigh more than once a day, you'll just torture yourself :0)


----------



## twinmummy06

I agree with everything kdea said! The original scale would be your best bet. 
My scale will also show different weights sometimes if I jump on a few times. I try to just jump on once so I don't frustrate myself :haha:

Sorry about AF jkb, but good luck for the metformin! Oh and well done on your loss this week :thumbup:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Just you remember you can fluctuate up to 5 pounds throughout the day! That's why they recommend the same time every time, and no more than once a week.

Each scale is also different, so make sure to use the same on every time :).


----------



## jkb11

Antsynewlywed- I agree that consistency is better use the same scale and same time. 

So I guess the metformin gave me a boost or else I was retaining fluid with the start of my cycle which i do sometimes do.... BUT *I HAVE LOST ANOTHER 1.4 LBS. SO THATS A TOTAL OF 2.4LBS
*

Thanks for the support girls!!!


----------



## kdea547

jkb11 said:


> Antsynewlywed- I agree that consistency is better use the same scale and same time.
> 
> So I guess the metformin gave me a boost or else I was retaining fluid with the start of my cycle which i do sometimes do.... BUT *I HAVE LOST ANOTHER 1.4 LBS. SO THATS A TOTAL OF 2.4LBS
> *
> 
> Thanks for the support girls!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Congrats JKB! :D

Thanks for the advice ladies... It makes me wonder though bc i started my weight loss journey on scale 2, and it consistantly gives me lower #'s i prob weighed more when i started than i thought huh?

*also* how do i figure out what percentage of my weight i lost?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Antsynewlywed said:


> Congrats JKB! :D
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies... It makes me wonder though bc i started my weight loss journey on scale 2, and it consistantly gives me lower #'s i prob weighed more when i started than i thought huh?
> 
> *also* how do i figure out what percentage of my weight i lost?

Take your total weight you've lost and divide it by the weight you started at. X that number by 100, and there you go.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

So I found this girl's blog, and she is EXCELLENT.
Here

She is a bit younger than me, and she has totally changed her lifestyle. She has tons of tips and SO many recipes.

Her story just breaks my heart too. Her turning point was the saddest and cruellest thing I had ever heard.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

SO I started the Couch to 5K plan today! It was a 30 minute treadmill workout, with intervals of 1 min running thrown into the walking. I was able to do every running interval :D! I felt like stopping so many times, but I just continued with it.

I also decided I want to run the Detroit Free Press Marathon next year on October 21. I don't know exactly how far it is, but it's pretty far lol. So I'm starting to train for it now. Hence the couch to 5K plan :).


----------



## kdea547

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> SO I started the Couch to 5K plan today! It was a 30 minute treadmill workout, with intervals of 1 min running thrown into the walking. I was able to do every running interval :D! I felt like stopping so many times, but I just continued with it.
> 
> I also decided I want to run the Detroit Free Press Marathon next year on October 21. I don't know exactly how far it is, but it's pretty far lol. So I'm starting to train for it now. Hence the couch to 5K plan :).

Good job! I really am wanting to start C25k again. I used to run a lot in college and loved it! I think I'll be starting this after the holidays.

*I lost 0.6lb this week for a total of 3.2lb*


----------



## Kay0610

My dh and I are TTC and I've been told by a few different people that one of the reasons it's not happening yet is because I'm too over weight. I'm 5"3 and weigh around 160. I would love to get done to around 120, so around 40 pounds. But I read an article online that said women's weight is just a myth when TTC. I know not everything you read online is going to be correct too..lol

I was just wondering if anyone else has had problems TTC due to how much you weigh?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I think everyone is different. I know lots of obese people that can get pregnant very easily. But I personally believe my weight has something to do with my problems ttc.


----------



## kdea547

Kay0610 said:


> My dh and I are TTC and I've been told by a few different people that one of the reasons it's not happening yet is because I'm too over weight. I'm 5"3 and weigh around 160. I would love to get done to around 120, so around 40 pounds. But I read an article online that said women's weight is just a myth when TTC. I know not everything you read online is going to be correct too..lol
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else has had problems TTC due to how much you weigh?

I think that being overweight is usually a side effect of whatever else may be causing infertility. For instance, I have PCOS, which causes me to gain weight easily, have a hard time losing it, and also the effects on my hormones, etc. are lessened by losing weight. Being overweight can also cause you not to ovulate. Regardless, losing weight is good before getting pregnant because it lessens the chances of complications during pregnancy. Have you had fertility testing done? Hormone testing, checking for fibroids, blocked tubes, etc?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

How is everyone doing?! My weight in day is Friday, and I'm anxious to see if I've lost anything!


----------



## Kay0610

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> How is everyone doing?! My weight in day is Friday, and I'm anxious to see if I've lost anything!


Do you do your weigh-ins weekly or monthly? I have never done any sort of weigh in before. I normally try to set a date for my weight loss goal, and since that isn't working for me I was wondering do you find it helpful or discouraging doing periodic weigh-ins? The reason I use the word discouraging is because I feel like if I didn't lose anything on my night to weigh in, I'd be upset. But I guess not losing anything is better than gaining..lol


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Kay0610 said:


> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?! My weight in day is Friday, and I'm anxious to see if I've lost anything!
> 
> 
> Do you do your weigh-ins weekly or monthly? I have never done any sort of weigh in before. I normally try to set a date for my weight loss goal, and since that isn't working for me I was wondering do you find it helpful or discouraging doing periodic weigh-ins? The reason I use the word discouraging is because I feel like if I didn't lose anything on my night to weigh in, I'd be upset. But I guess not losing anything is better than gaining..lolClick to expand...

I weigh in weekly :). I find any more than that is way too often and doesn't help at all!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I didn't lose anything this week, but I figured I wouldn't. I haven't been eating the best things, so I'm sure that affected it.

BUT my running intervals have now increased to a whole song =).


----------



## kdea547

I lost 1.6 lb this week for a total of 4.8 lb.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Congrats on upping your running to an entire song! I need to do that! lol. 

*Ive lost 3.1 pounds for a total of 18.4 *

Im out of the 290's woot woot

KDEA- good going! your doing well! 

Welcome Kay


----------



## Antsynewlywed

ALSO! weve lost over 60 pounds between us!!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Have had a horrible few weeks, my sister lost her best friend and her best friend's 2 month old daughter to a horrible car crash :cry: 
I fell off and used food for comfort (it didnt work for longer then a few minutes). I can feel I'm bloated and have gained weight. But one thing I have realised is I need to jump back on and keep going, you never know what tomorrow is going to bring and I want to be around for my kids!!! 

Sorry for the sob story, need to get it out :cry:


----------



## kdea547

twinmummy06 said:


> Have had a horrible few weeks, my sister lost her best friend and her best friend's 2 month old daughter to a horrible car crash :cry:
> I fell off and used food for comfort (it didnt work for longer then a few minutes). I can feel I'm bloated and have gained weight. But one thing I have realised is I need to jump back on and keep going, you never know what tomorrow is going to bring and I want to be around for my kids!!!
> 
> Sorry for the sob story, need to get it out :cry:

So very sorry. That is incredibly sad. :hugs:


----------



## Kay0610

A girl I work with suggested going on a partial liquid only diet with those carnation drinks. Has anyone here ever done a liquid diet before and if so does it even work? She said to drink a carnation shake for breakfast and lunch and have a small meal for dinner. Any thoughts on this would be really helpful...thanks!!


----------



## kdea547

I'm sure you'd lose weight if you did that, but most people just gain all the weight right back, so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## kdea547

Just wanted to add - you'll be much more successful in losing weight and keeping it off if you don't think of it as "dieting" or follow some fad. Dieting implies a short term method of losing weight. To keep it off, you have to embrace a new lifestyle. Either completely cut out bad for you food or, more realistically, learn to make your favorite foods in a healthier way. And of course, add in exercise in a way that you can sustain. Don't go crazy with diet or exercise such that you'll get burnt out in a few weeks and go back to the habits that caused you to gain weight in the first place.


----------



## summer rain

I am also planning to have another baby, I have a slight hormonal imbalance which has a really bad effect on my cycles and fertility should I get above a certain weight, I am also BF but as I conceived while BF before I am hoping if I get down to a sensible weight-this shouldn't be an issue. I have 49lb to lose. In the area where I live they class you as high risk if you're above a certain weight as well, and while they do put you back as low risk later on in the pregnancy in most cases-its just hassle I don't want, I really want to go to one booking appointment when pregnant and them say 'your BMI is 23, thats great no worries there' since I have never been moderately slim and pregnant before xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Got myself a treadmill today! Time to get off my ass and get serious again!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Welcome summer rain! *ive lost a total of 20.2 pounds guys!*

any updates?


----------



## kdea547

Great work Antsy! I've been totally off since I've been really sick for a while. I haven't worked out in almost two weeks except for a couple of walks. I'll be doing a weigh in tomorrow and hope that the scale has at least moved down a little but I don't have high expectations.


----------



## kdea547

*I've lost a total of 5.8 lb*


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Tonight is my last cheat night! I'm excited to get back into it!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Okay guys... holidays are over! lets bust our butts to keep up the good work.


----------



## Kay0610

Antsynewlywed said:


> Okay guys... holidays are over! lets bust our butts to keep up the good work.

LOL I couldn't agree with you more! Holidays are over as well as the bad food!! Good luck and keep up the good work!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Can I join? I started out at 179.9 and I'm currently 174.8. So I have lost 5.1 lbs. I began on Dec 7th. With the holidays though I haven't weighed myself since the 21st of Dec. So fx I lost more than that! I'm going to weigh myself on the 18th to update! My initilal goal is 140 but I will probably shoot for the extra 20 when I get there! Right now my goal is to get healthy and ttc. After that I will be in super weight loss mode!


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome ImSoTired :hi:

I'm still here lol. Lost what I regained and plus extra 300g. I will do a proper weigh in in Friday. No more Christmas food to tempt me lol.


----------



## twinmummy06

I joined MFP too, so feel free to add me if you have it - twinmummy2006 :) I dont record anything but weight though as I'm not counting calories, but enjoy the support factor lol.


----------



## twinmummy06

How's everyone going?

I weighed in this week and *i have lost 8.8lbs since my last official weigh in here * :happydance: 
I think that's a total of 30.8lbs YAY

For my own record - I weighed in at 131.3kg, so close to my 15kg lost mark!


----------



## kdea547

twinmummy06 said:


> How's everyone going?
> 
> I weighed in this week and *i have lost 8.8lbs since my last official weigh in here * :happydance:
> I think that's a total of 30.8lbs YAY
> 
> For my own record - I weighed in at 131.3kg, so close to my 15kg lost mark!

Great job on the 8.8 lb!

I have not done so great lately. I have been constantly ill and traveling and the holidays....I haven't gained, I've just been losing very very slowly.


----------

